# WHat to do if CPS comes to your door?



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I know I've seen a site linked form here before, but I can't find any threads with it. It's a page that talks about how to protect yourself from them. Can anyone give me a link?
Thanks


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

I think Tummy has that link on her sig if you look for her or PM her?


----------



## Aridel (Apr 25, 2004)

Use the Parent's Guide to the System, it has a lot of detailed advice. The site I linked you to also has links to information about some individual states.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, I've never had a problem with CPS, but that's a good resource to have...very telling.


----------



## Tiffany_in_ga (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow. That link was pretty scary. I suppose there ARE Nazi Social Workers out there... But I did child abuse investigations for two years in my "past life"..LOL! And I can tell you, I never had a family feel threatened by me. I even had clients send me Christmas cards and what not. It's all in how you approach people, I think. And I often took the "innocent until proven guilty" route..and stuck up for my parents if they were wrongly accused by school/neighbors, etc. Anywhoo...I'm really sorry for anyone who has had to deal with a power trippin social worker. They're a disgrace.....


----------



## Tawnykat (Sep 11, 2006)

I had an issue with them before. My DD1 and I were not getting along because of some major changes we had going on in our lives. One got called in and She talked to my DD then made an appointment with me. But when I explained the situation she was very helpful. DD and I got family counseling and are doing wonderfully. We still have our issues but we have learned to sit down and work them out.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Know your rights. You do NOT have to let them in without a warrant.

Also an interesting tidbit, if you need it, is that CPS investigations can not cross state lines....









-Angela


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
Know your rights. You do NOT have to let them in without a warrant.

Also an interesting tidbit, if you need it, is that CPS investigations can not cross state lines....









-Angela

But they sure as heck can call the new state to get one going.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori*
But they sure as heck can call the new state to get one going.

Yea they can if they really want to- they can lie and make a huge stink about it and even get on the news. This happened recently in my state when a mother decided to take her child to get alternative treatment for his kidney disease. There was an Amber Alert and the news was saying that the operation was imperative or he'd die-but gave little to no details about the truth. Turns out, the operation was not immediately necessary and the state was overstepping it's bounds-but the news bit right into it and decieved the whole state. I also saw a story on Montel recently about a family whose child a a bone disease that caused them to suffer broken bones often-and despite all their efforts had to leave the country to avoid CPS. They eventually returned after negotiating with officials and CPS left them alone finally.


----------



## sebandg'smama (Oct 29, 2005)

As you are in Canada, I felt I needed to reply. My dh works for CAS and we have had a handful of friends call us because a CAS worker was coming to talk to them. In each instance dh said it was important to cooperate. Trust me, it has to be pretty bad for CAS to really intervene in a family's life. That said, we had a police officer come to talk to me regarding a neighbour concerned about dd on the road. Even though he was really respectful it was still horrible to justify my parenting decisions to him. It is a necessary evil to have organizations like CAS. The workers are well trained to differentiate between parenting philosophies and neglect.
We homebirthed, co-sleep, don't vax, extended bfing (ds till 5) and we have always been open to family and co-workers about our life with no issues.
If you are worried about a specific issue in your family and involvement with CAS, you can always call them anonymously to ask them a question. Put call block on before you dial.


----------



## 4daughters (May 15, 2006)

Wow, wish I had known this about this page. A family member had a feud with another and made and anonymous prank and called CPS on the other. What a horrible thing to go through and no one to hold accountable for disrupting your whole family. The claims were so false the story did not match at all, but they still had to investigate it and call schools and doctors, police, etc. In this case the innocent person had no rights. I think they should have some kind of proof that the story their told is factual before a full blown investigation.


----------



## Viewfinder (Sep 2, 2005)

I read some of that "Parent's Guide", and wow. Good stuff to know.

I'm editing off the ENTIRE 3 pages I had here on an issue I'm dealing with, that wasn't quite along the lines of this thread, and I'm going to repost somewhere in a day or two about it, in case you did read it and want to know what happened. Sorry for the deletion, but, honestly, I wrote it when I SHOULD have been asleep... things have already changed, so I wanted to avoid a bunch of repetition, wasting YOUR time, etc.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## green betty (Jun 13, 2004)

There is no reason to be anything but polite and respectful to CAS workers.

There is also no reason to "justify" your parenting to them, allow them to speak to your children, or let them into your home. It's wonderful to live in a country as free and respectful of its citizens rights as Canada. While the opinion of a CAS worker might be that it is important to cooperate, that isn't a legal reality unless they have a warrant.

We have a right to privacy in this country. I strongly encourage you to exercise yours.


----------



## lyndamom (Mar 8, 2006)

dear Tiffany in GA,
Wishing there were more of you in the CPS world!!!
hugs


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

In my case I flipped out on everyone!







I called the school (who I know allowed CPS to be called) and flipped out ton them. I did it all wrong, but the case was closed immediately. But background was my dad was also dying ( he died the folowing day) and I had an ongoing issue eith DS school-his teacher had already threatened me. I was meeting iwth them to fix the problem and they allowed her to call on me anyway, the OK was given by her boss whom I had spoke too already! (Yes, teh boss told me she gave the ok.) The worker was amazed I knew who did it (I said I know it was her b/c she threatened me, etc. HE decided denia lmade no sense at this point and agreed it was 'someone" at DS school). I refused ot let him in, then agreed he could come in later when DH cleaned. I regained composure and took control. Once he left and I got DS from the evil school (the worker openly stated I should take him out immediately.) I cried for 5 hours.

I was cried out when Dad died. Really. I was done.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bebesho2* 
In my case I flipped out on everyone!







I called the school (who I know allowed CPS to be called) and flipped out ton them. I did it all wrong, but the case was closed immediately. But background was my dad was also dying ( he died the folowing day) and I had an ongoing issue eith DS school-his teacher had already threatened me. I was meeting iwth them to fix the problem and they allowed her to call on me anyway, the OK was given by her boss whom I had spoke too already! (Yes, teh boss told me she gave the ok.) The worker was amazed I knew who did it (I said I know it was her b/c she threatened me, etc. HE decided denia lmade no sense at this point and agreed it was 'someone" at DS school). I refused ot let him in, then agreed he could come in later when DH cleaned. I regained composure and took control. Once he left and I got DS from the evil school (the worker openly stated I should take him out immediately.) I cried for 5 hours.

I was cried out when Dad died. Really. I was done.


I am so sorry! How awful for you-and I'm glad that you had a sensible caseworker who saw the situation for what it was. Some teacherss really have some nerve. It's usually the ones that think they know so much better than the parents that are the problems. I'm crossing my fingers that my kids never get one like that.


----------

